# hydrolic system problems



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

after sitting for about a month my clutch stopped working... i thought no big deal because i would just change out the parts while i was upgrading the rear brakes. i changed the rear calipers, the clutch master and slave cylinders, and the brake fluid reservoir. now nothing works. the clutch feels fine when i press the petal. just doesn't engage. the brakes feel a little light then build up with pumping when the car is off. when it is running there is almost no petal at all.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

hmmm.....air build up somewhere possibly?
How much system bleeding did you do, and in what order?

Maybe it's two different problems?

With my ur, the clutch wouldn't engage very well as the cylinder was bad. The actuator rod was only going out a small fraction of what it should have.


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

i bled master cylinder, proportional valve, rr, lr, rf, lf, clutch. all fluid coming out is clear and with no air in it. i've bled and rebled. it kinda feels like air in the brakes though, but the clutch feels good just ain't going.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe the seal is shot, on the clutch cylinder. Pushing out fluid, sucking in air.
Maybe your throwout bearing is toast. BTDT. 

I'd pull the cylinder to see if it's wet.
Any noticeable fluid loss?


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

all the hydraulic parts of the clutch system are new and functioning. i think ima have to take it apart and look for mechanical problems.


----------

